# How would 2.5 gallons work?



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I saw a nice little tank that is 2.5 gallons and would fit nicely on my desk. Could I maybe get some good growth of some high light plants with the right equipment or is it too small? Thanks for any info or tips


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bump
I am interested in hearing this as well.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

myself as well.


----------



## fishermoe14 (Jul 13, 2007)

id had a 2.5 gal that was heavily planted.... but they were just cheapo plants from wally world....was running the ug and a compact floures. idk if this helps







..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you could do some high light grasses with some driftwood or rockwork

ive seen somebody plant well a bird food dish and it looked great andthey usespebbles to look like boulders so 2.5 will work too


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

my first tank ever was a 2.5 gallon. I wouls say its a bit on the small side and IMO just get a 10g tank. Get plants that would carpet the substrate. If you do decide to go with the 2.5, get substrate with smaller grains. Not too fine like sand but not too coarse either like fluorite.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sup

Ya know those little high wattage CF lights they are selling for desks all over the place now?

Well, if you put one of those over it for about 8 hrs a day, add some ferts when needed, changed 50-60% of the water every week, and trimmed it when needed, it would probably look great
Don't forget the cherry shrimp


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Ooo I forgot about cherry shrimp...thanks for the reply. How much wattage should i get? CO2? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Humper said:


> Ooo I forgot about cherry shrimp...thanks for the reply. How much wattage should i get? CO2? Thanks for the help guys.


If you decide on a desk lamp or something, just go w/ the bulb it gives you. For CO2, you could just buy flourish excel. I'd also get flourish comprehensive plant supplement. It's a good fert and will def help your plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would be more concearned with K rating than wattage for such a small tank.

See if you can get one in the 5000k to 10000k range if you can










a bit of ferts will go a long way as traum said


----------

